# Wheel Refurb Glasgow - Advice Please



## Nanoman

I think I'm going to sell my new wheels and get the 2 damaged OEM ones refurbed. 

I stay near Paisley but anywhere west central scotland is fine. I'll travel a wee bit further if there's somewhere that is head and shoulders above the rest.

So far I've checked out Powdertec at Kingston Bridge Ind Est and Chameleon in Renfrew. Powdertec showed me some examples which seemed reasonable but they're asking close to £60 a wheel. Chameleon don't exactly come accross as well organised and professional but that doesn't mean they won't do a good job.

If anyone has any first hand experience of wheel refurb in the area can you let me know who you used and your experience?


----------



## Grizzle

Stay well clear of "The Wheel Specialist" 

My choice is Chameleon.


----------



## Nanoman

Grizzle said:


> Stay well clear of "The Wheel Specialist"


Will do? Any particular reason.



Grizzle said:


> My choice is Chameleon.


You used them before?


----------



## kenny wilson

I had my ST wheels done a couple of weeks ago by Powdertec and have used them twice before, never had anything but good words for them. I am V picky about who does what to anything on or in my motor, guess we all are, and, personally, wouldn't go anywhere else.
£60 a wheel really aint that bad.


----------



## BJM

:wave: Hello - it's me from round the corner :thumb:

I have seen several sets of wheels which were done at Chameleon and can highly recommend them.


----------



## Mick

never had anything done by them myself but seen a few wheels from chameleon in the past and they have always looked good :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle

grantwils said:


> Will do? Any particular reason.
> 
> You used them before?


Cowboys got them to powdercoat my 18 inch mv's in a high power silver this is what they left me with

(I've since got new alloys)

Here is a before... baring in mind thats around 5-600 miles of brake dust.




























Call'd to say they are ready went to collect only to be told they had managed to scuff a back wheel gutted??...yes but these things happen and is going to take it back in to do the whole wheel, fine i thought.

Had a look round the rest of the wheels.


















































































Never used them but other people who have said they were awesome and they done a fantastic job on Jerry318's alloys.


----------



## Nanoman

Looks like chameleon get the thumbs up then. I'll drop my wheels in on the way past. I'll see if I can get a good deal to get the Mrs IS200 rims done as well... ... will let you guys know I get on.


----------



## vroomtshh

Grizzle said:


> Stay well clear of "The Wheel Specialist"
> 
> My choice is Chameleon.


I'd have said the exact opposite. Had a set done at chameleon and they never repaired any damage, just powdercoated in the scuffs. 
Have now seen 4 sets from the wheel specialist and all have been perfect. Expensive though.

I guess you win some....


----------



## Nanoman

vroomtshh said:


> I'd have said the exact opposite. Had a set done at chameleon and they never repaired any damage, just powdercoated in the scuffs.
> Have now seen 4 sets from the wheel specialist and all have been perfect. Expensive though.
> 
> I guess you win some....


Hrmmm... that doesn't complicate things at all does it? My rims have some pretty hefty damage on the spokes but I don't know how fixable it is. The bit which is supposed to be curved has been flattened off by a kerb when I slid on ice. I'll get a pic up. I'm hoping they'll be able to reshape them rather than just smooth it down and powdercoat it. If only Audi did replacements for less than £500 each (without tyres) life would be so much more simple.


----------



## vroomtshh

I'm picking up three wheels from the wheel specialist tomorrow at 5. I'll post before and afters. I used them specifically because they said they wld repair damage, not just blast and coat them. 
I've seen the wheels I mentioned before and after and all were spot on. And I'm as fussy as they come


----------



## rossco_pico

i had my wheels done by chameleon 3 weeks ago and they were really bad with kirbing marks and also when they removed the tyres and checked the wheels they had 2 cracks in them, they got the wheels welded and totally fixed, and when i got the wheels back powder coated they were like brand new wheels. would definetely recommend them.


----------



## Grizzle

vroomtshh said:


> I'm picking up three wheels from the wheel specialist tomorrow at 5. I'll post before and afters. I used them specifically because they said they wld repair damage, not just blast and coat them.
> I've seen the wheels I mentioned before and after and all were spot on. And I'm as fussy as they come


best of luck total amateurs IMO my pics prove it.


----------



## vroomtshh

Grizzle said:


> best of luck total amateurs IMO my pics prove it.


Fully agree. If my wheels are in the same state as yours, then they'll probably be buckled as I wrap them round someones head. But the wheels I've seen from them haven;t been like that. I've heard good reports about both places, and until yours, never heard a bad report about either.
Theres also a few places down my way who do a really good job, but their timescales are ridiculous.

Looks to me like theres a gap in the market that should be getting exploited by someone who can do a good job 100% of the time


----------



## Grizzle

vroomtshh said:


> Looks to me like theres a gap in the market that should be getting exploited by someone who can do a good job 100% of the time


get to work then mate i'll book mine in lol :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball

I would stay well clear of Chameleon... biggest bunch of time wasters I have ever met...

I tried to get 1 set of wheels done by them, 7 phone calls later, and 2 (expensive) trips to them when the wheels were booked in, only for them to "forget" that they were closed on that day - both times??? :wall::wall:

hmmmmm... :devil:

I use a guy in East Kilbride now, just up the road, good rates and good prices... plus he does what he says and doesn't mess you about!

:thumb:


----------



## 47p2

I had a set of wheels done by ESP many years ago, first class job, the guy who did them then started on his own at Chameleon (wasn't known as Chameleon then) and was fantastic, the best job ever. Sadly he never managed to make the business work and sold it to the 'now' owners. 

I then had a set of wheels done by Chameleon a few years ago and what a disappointment, it was the worst job I have ever seen on a set of wheels and just over 12 months later they had to be redone but not at Chameleon. I used Powdertec recently because they are close to me and they did a reasonable but not fantastic job which I would give 8/10. Next time I will be trying ESP again.

It seems these companies get a good reputation then standards slip a bit, it is difficult to get the wheels perfect, but if the quality of the workmanship isn't put into the prepping of the wheels it is up to us to voice our problems here and hopefully standards will once again be what they should be.

I do wonder if they give a sub-standard job just to get more work!!!!!!!


----------



## The Cueball

47p2 said:


> I do wonder if they give a sub-standard job just to get more work!!!!!!!


When I got some lexus wheels done recently, there was 1 spoke on 1 wheel (at the back of the wheel) that wasn't quite right - just like Grizzle's pictures...

Now to be fair to the guy that done them, he noticed before me, and said that he would like to fix them...

All done FOC

Now, apart from getting everything right 100% the first time, you can't ask for better service than that IMO..

:thumb:


----------



## vroomtshh

The Cueball said:


> When I got some lexus wheels done recently, there was 1 spoke on 1 wheel (at the back of the wheel) that wasn't quite right - just like Grizzle's pictures...
> 
> Now to be fair to the guy that done them, he noticed before me, and said that he would like to fix them...
> 
> All done FOC
> 
> Now, apart from getting everything right 100% the first time, you can't ask for better service than that IMO..
> 
> :thumb:


Thats just it. I've had a few times recently where I've been at various garages, paintshops etc, and so many people are just desperate to have stuff done that they don;t care if the finish is 99%.

The wheel specialist have had my wheels for 5 days, and I don;t really care if they have them for 20 days, as long as the job is 100% perfect. I never asked for them done quickly, or cheaply. I asked for them done right.
And IMO, until they are done right, they wont receive any payment.
Its a shame that thats how you have to be these days. Whatever happened to taking pride in your work?


----------



## S-X-I

Having had a few wheels done at different places here are my conclusions.

*The Wheel 'Specialist'*

AVOID at all cost! I gave them one alloy to get powdercoat in 'shadow chrome' like the one in there showroom and three times they got it wrong. The first time there were air bubbles all over the finish, the second time the finsh as uneven and the thrid uneven again. There a bunch of cowboys if you ask me.

*Powdertec*

Very good company, can not fault them. Got a full set of Corsa SXI alloys done by them a few years back and they came back perfect. Fast turnaround as well.

*ESP Powder Coating*

Another excellent company. Gave them the wheel that the wheel specialist had attampted (they too was disgusted at the finish) and they got it perfect first time with an exact colour match. They take a bit longer than powdertec but the results are excellent. Just don't let the location and premises put you off.


----------



## vroomtshh

I better turn up early so I have time to inspect mine tonight


----------



## rossco_pico

chameleon have been taken over recently by another guy


----------



## vroomtshh

before:

http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c92/vroomtshh/IMG_3844.jpg
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c92/vroomtshh/IMG_3847.jpg
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c92/vroomtshh/IMG_3843.jpg

after:

http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c92/vroomtshh/IMG_3860.jpg
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c92/vroomtshh/IMG_3859.jpg
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c92/vroomtshh/IMG_3858.jpg
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c92/vroomtshh/IMG_3857.jpg
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c92/vroomtshh/IMG_3856.jpg
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c92/vroomtshh/IMG_3855.jpg

I'm not sure which wheel the after is, but its one of those two befores.
1 of the three has one small bubble on the back but it could easily be a casting mark. And it took some serious looking to find it.

So, other than cost, I can't fault the wheel specialist


----------



## 911boy

grantwils said:


> Hrmmm... that doesn't complicate things at all does it? My rims have some pretty hefty damage on the spokes but I don't know how fixable it is. The bit which is supposed to be curved has been flattened off by a kerb when I slid on ice. I'll get a pic up. I'm hoping they'll be able to reshape them rather than just smooth it down and powdercoat it. If only Audi did replacements for less than £500 each (without tyres) life would be so much more simple.


Mate, I used to use Powdertec and Michael and his lads to a good job, but my problem is they are limited on silver finishes, either quite flat, or really sparkly, and I wanted my 911 to look as original as possible.

I used The Wheel Specialist in EK back in Oct, as they're highly recommended on the Porsche forums, and they did an excellent job. They have a lot of metallic finishes to choose. They are a little more expensive (Porsche GB get a discount), still would recommend based on my experience.


----------



## vroomtshh

They were doing a Bentley when I wa picking up my wheels too. I doubt many Bentley owners will accept a sub standard finish


----------



## Nanoman

911boy said:


> Mate, I used to use Powdertec and Michael and his lads to a good job, but my problem is they are limited on silver finishes, either quite flat, or really sparkly, and I wanted my 911 to look as original as possible.
> 
> I used The Wheel Specialist in EK back in Oct, as they're highly recommended on the Porsche forums, and they did an excellent job. They have a lot of metallic finishes to choose. They are a little more expensive (Porsche GB get a discount), still would recommend based on my experience.


Thanks mate. The cynic in me says that it's an unusual first post and might be The Wheel Specialist trying to drum up business..?

I'm not looking for a fight or anything and appreciate that you took the time to register and post. No doubt your post count will indicate whether it's genuine or not. If you would like to PM me a link to some of your posts on Porsche forums that would be another way to sort it.


vroomtshh said:


> They were doing a Bentley when I wa picking up my wheels too. I doubt many Bentley owners will accept a sub standard finish


True... but the cynic in me says I remember seeing a Maserati at the local hand car wash... and a DB9 come to think of it. I also have a very good friend with a Bentley GT that thinks I'm a fud when it comes to cleaning cars and his is a weekend car you'd think was looked after!

LoL. I think I'm getting too cynical!!!

Cheers guys!


----------



## 911boy

no bother - I'm actually looking for a detailer I've heard is good in the Cambuslang area, but noticed the post.

Cheers.


----------



## Grizzle

Still wouldnt trust them.


----------



## jerry318

I was happy with my refurb by Chameleon but at the weekend I noticed the powdercoat has started to lift!

Gonna get another refurb in the next few weeks!

Also need my front wing painted as a bit of paint came off at the weekend, just a pity its not the side that has a deep scratch on it.

**** it might just get the front end blown over!!


----------



## vroomtshh

Grizzle said:


> Still wouldnt trust them.


Neither would I if I got the finish you got :lol:

You never mentioned what the outcome was with your wheels?


----------



## Grizzle

vroomtshh said:


> Neither would I if I got the finish you got :lol:
> 
> You never mentioned what the outcome was with your wheels?


He offered to do them again but i wouldnt let him near my wheels.

The guy couldn't setup a fecking tent never mind a powder coating franchise.


----------



## The Cueball

911boy said:


> I used The Wheel Specialist in EK back in Oct, as they're highly recommended on the Porsche forums, and they did an excellent job. They have a lot of metallic finishes to choose. They are a little more expensive (Porsche GB get a discount), still would recommend based on my experience.


:lol::lol::lol:

The guy in Ek is a complete chunt....

He was trying to charge me £600 to do my wheels...

I burst out laughing, told him I wasn't here to pay for his italian floor tiles and walked out...

He was also claiming a 6 week waiting list.....

I would say you had a lucky escape... they did not seem to know what the h£ll they were talking about... my BBS wheels (with the BBS stamp on them) were fakes....according to them...oh, and my exhaust had a hole in it :wall:

I replied: MILTEK......... 

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## liamsxa

The Cueball said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> The guy in Ek is a complete chunt....
> 
> He was trying to charge me £600 to do my wheels...
> 
> I burst out laughing, told him I wasn't here to pay for his italian floor tiles and walked out...
> 
> He was also claiming a 6 week waiting list.....
> 
> I would say you had a lucky escape... they did not seem to know what the h£ll they were talking about... my BBS wheels (with the BBS stamp on them) were fakes....according to them...oh, and my exhaust had a hole in it :wall:
> 
> I replied: MILTEK.........
> 
> :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


fake car parts is a mega big business. he "may" be right about the wheels, not hard to make a stamp that says bbs is it?


----------



## The Cueball

liamsxa said:


> fake car parts is a mega big business. he "may" be right about the wheels, not hard to make a stamp that says bbs is it?


:lol:

He must be really good to notice a fake wheel from 20 yards.. 

Sure it isn't hard to replicate a stamp, just look at all the chavy M sport crap going about....

I would guess it would be harder to make the wheels with as much quality as BBS mind you... probably better, easier and more profitable to knock off cheep boy racer type wheels rather than model specific bronze wheels with hidden air valves, that btw, only have around 100 sets in the UK......

plus I'm not too sure Jaguar are into the fake business...but I'll ring the dealership just to confirm 

:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle

The Cueball said:


> , just look at all the chavy M sport crap going about....


That's a bit harsh 

:lol:


----------



## The Cueball

Grizzle said:


> That's a bit harsh
> 
> :lol:


:lol::lol::lol:

I never even thought about that! 

Sorry mate, but you know the kind of 1.6 big bore, max power types I am talking about, with M badges all over the car... not someone classy like yourself....

:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle

The Cueball said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> I never even thought about that!
> 
> Sorry mate, but you know the kind of 1.6 big bore, max power types I am talking about, with M badges all over the car... not someone classy like yourself....
> 
> :thumb:


Ohh you sweet talking barstweard


----------



## goste

Have any of you tried Alloy Master - www.alloy-master.co.uk

They did a cracking job of one of the rears on my CLK @ xmas.

G.


----------



## Grizzle

I might give them a bash at fixing my left rear wheel thats scuffed at the edges, i've sent an email to him as i could use a guy like him on my list of people to recommend to clients.


----------



## vroomtshh

Small update.

Got my other two wheels back, and they're back being re-done :doublesho

They weren't 'that' bad, and I imagine 99% of people would have accepted them. There was one small (3mm) splodge (for want of a better word) on one wheel right in the middle of a spoke. Looked like the powder hadn't taken to that area.

And the back of the other wheel was rough as. Loads of swarf in the powder.
It was the back of the wheel and would never have been seen but I am not paying for half a job.

I expect them to be 100% when I get them back but it is a bit of a pain TBH.


----------



## eddiel34

My view on the wheel specialist has changed. I found a few marks I wasn't pleased with but accepted. One I outright rejected and got done again no quibble. The guys were interested in my car friendly and I found some of their explanations funny but never let on I knew different. I find it better to be pleasant so long as I get what I'm after. So I didn't think their work was excellent. I didn't decry them but I wouldn't recommend them. 

There were bentley's, AMG's and BMW's there six deep. These owners don't neccessarily know any better than the next, but they will be able to afford to get their wheels repaired elsewhere when the finish turns to ****. 

It's less than a year since I got mine done and the laquer has began peeling off in chunks. I know if I complained I would get told stone chips or wash technique or some other argument. Truth is the finish started coming off not long after they were done.

If my car wasn't getting traded in I wouldn't even want them to repair my wheels for FREE. They will not get touching any car/wheel I own ever again.


----------



## David

i used chameleon twice to do my wheels and they did a very good job, they even swapped old tyres and put my new toyos on for free (well, included in the price) but got a discount due to a forum i used to use.

guy was brand new and they were ready when he said they'd be.


----------



## S-X-I

vroomtshh said:


> Small update.
> 
> Got my other two wheels back, and they're back being re-done :doublesho
> 
> They weren't 'that' bad, and I imagine 99% of people would have accepted them. There was one small (3mm) splodge (for want of a better word) on one wheel right in the middle of a spoke. Looked like the powder hadn't taken to that area.
> 
> And the back of the other wheel was rough as. Loads of swarf in the powder.
> It was the back of the wheel and would never have been seen but I am not paying for half a job.
> 
> I expect them to be 100% when I get them back but it is a bit of a pain TBH.


What was the outcome of this?

Were you happy with the wheels second time round?


----------



## Scottiedog

anyone used williams powder coating in Falkirk?


----------



## AlanQS

If it's just kerbing and scuffs you want fixed, I've used a guy three times, and each time I couldn't tell the difference between his repair and an original undamaged wheel. Prices are very fair as well and he comes to you.

Phone Paul of Wheel Fix-It, on 07917652560


----------



## DAZ MCGUINNESS

awrite sorry to hi jack the thread but ave got the 19inch diamond cut fellas on my vxr and was wondering if there is anywhere that could refurb them tried a few places in fife no luck ?


----------



## Prism Detailing

Is there any that will come to you ? ? ?


----------



## jerry318

DAZ MCGUINNESS said:


> awrite sorry to hi jack the thread but ave got the 19inch diamond cut fellas on my vxr and was wondering if there is anywhere that could refurb them tried a few places in fife no luck ?


Not sure about diamond cut but I was along at Kingdom Coatings in Leven dropping my wheels off at the weekend and he has a wheel on show that were very close to the finish on VRX wheels


----------



## AlanQS

Prism Detailing said:


> Is there any that will come to you ? ? ?


See my post two up from yours.


----------



## Chubsley

i have a set of 18" Penta alloys on my astra sri, they are the 5 spoke ones. i always fancied a set of anthracite colour Vxr ones. 

the 2 front pentas have bad pitting on the inside of the rim (the car sits ni the drive a lot and i think its where there has been water sitting), one of my back ones has a stone chip in the spoke and the other back one has a scratch where Mr McConachys desided to drag his socket when fixing a puncture. 

if i was to get them refurbed do you think i could get them done in the anthracite colour?

also if i dont like them can they be changed back?


----------



## S-X-I

Chubsley said:


> if i was to get them refurbed do you think i could get them done in the anthracite colour?
> 
> also if i dont like them can they be changed back?


If the company you go for has the colour then they will be able to do this withough a problem.

As for getting it changed back, again this can be done but it will cost you twice.

Stick a picture of you car up and I will photoshop the wheel in anthracite to show you what it looks like!


----------



## p3asa

I was picking my daughters wheel up from Powdertec and showed the guy my diamond cut wheel from my Golf that was kerbed. He said he couldn't fix it and it had to go down south for a cost of £130 (I think) and even then the diamond cut is painted and would look a slightly different shade to the other wheels!!!


----------



## Paulo

_Anyone tried Pit-Stop in Paisley for Powder-coating of wheels...?

Looks a decent set-up, but the wheels are sent off-site so not sure who they use (I think it might be Chameleon)

Quoted £80 a wheel for flat silver powder-coating on 20 inch rims, which I think is a tad expensive....

Was thinking of trying ESP again as when I used them 10+ years ago the guy Trevor did a great job, bet he's not there now though...:wall:

Anyone had wheels done recently around Glasgow area, who they would recommend....?

TIA....._


----------



## 47p2

Just had a set of wheels done at P&J Powder Coatings in Thornliebank. Good to deal with and looks to be a first class job


----------



## p3asa

47p2 said:


> Just had a set of wheels done at P&J Powder Coatings in Thornliebank. Good to deal with and looks to be a first class job


That's good to know.
Don't suppose you you have any before and after pictures?!? :thumb:


----------



## 47p2

No before pictures but I'll try and get a couple of after pictures before my daughter goes home today


----------



## 47p2

I had a good look at the wheels this morning before my daughter went back home to the Highlands. They are as good as any I have had done at other places in and around the Glasgow area. The service is first class and no booking in a fortnight before.

The reason the wheels were powder coated was not for the usual aesthetic look but because of leaking rims, so at least now my daughter won't have to inflate the tyres every day

A couple of extremely close up pictures, the marks are dirt



















I don't have any before close up pictures of the wheels but they were completely lacking in any sheen and covered in blotched, I suspect they had been painted over at some time. This picture was taken last year for a comparison









Overall effect


















P&J Powder Coatings
17 Evanton Place
Thornliebank Ind Est
0141 620 1652 :thumb:


----------



## p3asa

Brilliant thanks for that. It is always good to have personal recommendations for places like this.
It looks good on the new drive ;o)


----------



## 47p2

By the time she gets home tonight it will look a complete mess again


Mention 'Bikers Oracle' when paying and get a 10% discount :thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst

Paulo said:


> _Anyone tried Pit-Stop in Paisley for Powder-coating of wheels...?
> 
> Looks a decent set-up, but the wheels are sent off-site so not sure who they use (I think it might be Chameleon)
> 
> Quoted £80 a wheel for flat silver powder-coating on 20 inch rims, which I think is a tad expensive....
> 
> Was thinking of trying ESP again as when I used them 10+ years ago the guy Trevor did a great job, bet he's not there now though...:wall:
> 
> Anyone had wheels done recently around Glasgow area, who they would recommend....?
> 
> TIA....._


If this is the guy/shop on the one way system just along from the train station - AVOID HIM LIKE THE PLAGUE!

I ordered wheels from him years ago (when his shop was in a different part of town), then after ordering and having left his place, he called and offered me money off if I could pay cash up front - being a naive 20ish at the time I stupidly agreed - after weeks of calls to him and numerous visits, he had nothing but crap excuse after crap excuse. When I got pi55ed off I called and demanded my money back - he agreed, but then when I said I would turn up he wasn't there. Went one day unannounced and was met with a room of 4 geezers (of which he was one) who basically told me to **** off and that I was getting nothing back and that if I tried again I would get a kicking for trying! :doublesho

Dad (the traffic inspector) stepped in and came with me one day, spent a wee while looking around the guys building, and especially his second-hand wheel selection, while the owner hurriedly counted out the cash he owed me! :lol:

thanks pops! :thumb:

Get it up you **** ******** - you know who you are you big fat robbing ****. Hope your next s****'s a hedgehog.


----------



## Nanoman

wee_green_mini said:


> If this is the guy/shop on the one way system just along from the train station - AVOID HIM LIKE THE PLAGUE!
> 
> I ordered wheels from him years ago (when his shop was in a different part of town), then after ordering and having left his place, he called and offered me money off if I could pay cash up front - being a naive 20ish at the time I stupidly agreed - after weeks of calls to him and numerous visits, he had nothing but crap excuse after crap excuse. When I got pi55ed off I called and demanded my money back - he agreed, but then when I said I would turn up he wasn't there. Went one day unannounced and was met with a room of 4 geezers (of which he was one) who basically told me to **** off and that I was getting nothing back and that if I tried again I would get a kicking for trying! :doublesho
> 
> Dad (the traffic inspector) stepped in and came with me one day, spent a wee while looking around the guys building, and especially his second-hand wheel selection, while the owner hurriedly counted out the cash he owed me! :lol:
> 
> thanks pops! :thumb:
> 
> Get it up you **** ******** - you know who you are you big fat robbing ****. Hope your next s****'s a hedgehog.


I won't be using them then.


----------



## mkv

wee_green_mini said:


> If this is the guy/shop on the one way system just along from the train station - AVOID HIM LIKE THE PLAGUE!
> 
> I ordered wheels from him years ago (when his shop was in a different part of town), then after ordering and having left his place, he called and offered me money off if I could pay cash up front - being a naive 20ish at the time I stupidly agreed - after weeks of calls to him and numerous visits, he had nothing but crap excuse after crap excuse. When I got pi55ed off I called and demanded my money back - he agreed, but then when I said I would turn up he wasn't there. Went one day unannounced and was met with a room of 4 geezers (of which he was one) who basically told me to **** off and that I was getting nothing back and that if I tried again I would get a kicking for trying! :doublesho
> 
> Dad (the traffic inspector) stepped in and came with me one day, spent a wee while looking around the guys building, and especially his second-hand wheel selection, while the owner hurriedly counted out the cash he owed me! :lol:
> 
> thanks pops! :thumb:
> 
> Get it up you **** ******** - you know who you are you big fat robbing ****. Hope your next s****'s a hedgehog.


He closed that site down owing a lot of cash to suppliers and owing a lot of people wheels and tyres. Its not the 1st time hes done this either.
He re-openend a few weeks later, under another name, in a unit at the yard at the back of E.reid & Sons on Underwood Rd.

Ive spoke to at least 6 people hes ripped off over the years and was even a feature in the Sunday Mail, Judge page a few years ago.
Im with Dennis, Avoid like the plague.


----------



## Bratwurst

I remember not long after I had my problems with him, Trading Standards got him by the balls.


----------



## ScottHmk4

cant reccomend chameleon powdercoating in braehead enough, done 2 sets if wheels for me, 1 day turnaround and finish is superb


----------



## Grizzle

Avoid the Wheel Specialist.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=126808&page=3


----------



## mkv

ScottHmk4 said:


> cant reccomend chameleon powdercoating in braehead enough, done 2 sets if wheels for me, 1 day turnaround and finish is superb


They would get my vote too....There work is very good and very long lasting. I had s set of Mondeo alloys done there 2 1/2yrs ago and they still look brand new.
Seemingly, 1 of the lads there has a tricked out VW Caddy thast had everything powdercoated.

Steve


----------



## Del-GTi

Yep. Chameleon are really good.

Here are a couple of some of the wheels they have done for me.













































They've recently refurbed a set of wheels for my Saab but I don't have any pics of those yet.


----------



## dalecyt

FG managed to kerb one of my alloys really badly:wall:

its just the lip thats damaged,the face is fine though
its a burnished face with black inner spokes,would this be able to be repaired.


----------



## robtech

have you ever thought of painting your wheels by yourself,its really easy and can safely be done for under 30 quid a set .theres plenty of how to vids on you tube ...as for powdercoat ESP in possil is run by a man who changes the prices to suit,ive known him for years and one day he can be great then next an arrogant ****..chameleon you get what you pay for ,the one at kingston bridge get a good name by lots of folk ,,you could also try auto painters instead of powder coat ,could work out the same price plus a better finish depending how bad your alloys are to begin with,,,failing that try my mate gordon at Gh wheels and tyres they dont directly pc or paint wheels but do offer a service to get them done. there in hillington 01418101717 tell them stuart with the mk1 golf sent you


----------



## cj romeo

Del-GTi said:


> Yep. Chameleon are really good.
> 
> Here are a couple of some of the wheels they have done for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> They've recently refurbed a set of wheels for my Saab but I don't have any pics of those yet.


Theyre much better than the last job I had done at Powdertech and as these guys are a good bit cheaper I'll give them a go - thanks.


----------



## Incredible Detail

Bump.

Lots of companies mentioned in this thread but most have good and bad said about them. I want a place that puts out perfect all the time. 

I'm happy to pay more than the normal rate for perfect but I shouldn't have to when there are companies down south like Lepsons that seem to get nothing but rave reviews all the time. 

Anywhere in Glasgow, Edinburgh or both would be good. Been in big places (wouldn't name and shame) and even their demo wheels weren't to the standard I want. Probably fine for 99.9% of folk. 

As mentioned just because some places do them for Ferraris and the like doesn't make them good. There are plenty of people with these cars that don't look that closely at them - just like people with "normal" cars. 

Seen loads of jobs on cars I've worked on and not been happy with any of them - although the owners have and I've not mentioned how bad the job was to them as if there happy then that's fine. One was by a chipsaway company and was one of the best I've seen but still not 100%. The Enzo I worked on had a massive run on the face of the wheel and I doubt the owner would have noticed.

Was in at a place today and they had a 2 ton car on just 4 jacks (I'd put stands to be safe) and tyres resting against one car. They seemed busy enough but obvioulsy don't take any real care which is sadly the norm. So yet another company I wouldn't recommend or even refurb the wheel on my push bike never mind customers motors. 

So any hidden gems anywhere or anywhere that's not been mentioned that I should go and visit? 

Luckily I've found a bodyshop that put out amazing quality constantly. Seen a car they resprayed and it was better than new hand painted cars I've worked on.


----------



## Bratwurst

Incredible Detail said:


> Luckily I've found a bodyshop that put out amazing quality constantly. Seen a car they resprayed and it was better than new hand painted cars I've worked on.


Touch ups?


----------



## David

mkv said:


> He closed that site down owing a lot of cash to suppliers and owing a lot of people wheels and tyres. Its not the 1st time hes done this either.
> He re-openend a few weeks later, under another name, in a unit at the yard at the back of E.reid & Sons on Underwood Rd.
> 
> Ive spoke to at least 6 people hes ripped off over the years and was even a feature in the Sunday Mail, Judge page a few years ago.
> Im with Dennis, Avoid like the plague.


this guy stole a set of genuine renault wheels off my dad which were in to get 4 new tyres and to keep my dad on the road he gave him a set of steels

place was closed down when he returned.

he ended up getting a certain amount back but i cant remember how.


----------



## mkv

David said:


> this guy stole a set of genuine renault wheels off my dad which were in to get 4 new tyres and to keep my dad on the road he gave him a set of steels
> 
> place was closed down when he returned.
> 
> he ended up getting a certain amount back but i cant remember how.


He did the same to my mate too on a set of Lexus wheels and never got anything back. I did warn my mate beforehand not to use them.


----------



## robtech

all i can say having worked in the alloy and modified car trade,is if you want a job doing do it your self,its so easy to paint wheels to a superb finish by just using spray cans and its saves a lot of money and hassle,...bit scared of painting your wheels then get a practice wheel eg the spare and do that,


----------



## ScottHmk4

robtech said:


> all i can say having worked in the alloy and modified car trade,is if you want a job doing do it your self,its so easy to paint wheels to a superb finish by just using spray cans and its saves a lot of money and hassle,...bit scared of painting your wheels then get a practice wheel eg the spare and do that,


im thinking of doing my porsche rims, what tools and materials do you reccomend

what wet and dry? 
etch primer? 
paint?
laquer?
chemical metal?

extras?


----------



## fester165

used to get mine done by auto image in glasgow always came back really good and about £40 a wheel


----------



## mowflow

I used Powdertec for a wheel exchange on my Type-R a few years back. The wheels were perfect and the finish lasted way better than the factory finish.

I'm planning on getting the wheels on my current car recoloured soon and was going to use Powdertec again. I went and spoke to them and they offer a 1 day service. It's ideal for me but I didn't think you could do wheels (well) that quickly.

Incredible Detail, what bodyshop is it that you mentioned? My front bumper is badly in need of paint.


----------



## Captain Pugwash

looking for a place myself, I have Dare V3 wheels in what they call High Power silver (or hyper silver) and not a lot seem to do that finish

only place I found that list it is this place

http://www.wheelservices.co.uk/location.htm

anyone used or heard anything about them??


----------



## DaveDempsey

Anyone ever used RM coatings in Livingston?

http://www.rmcoatings.co.uk/index.php/about


----------



## Grizzle

DaveDempsey said:


> Anyone ever used RM coatings in Livingston?
> 
> http://www.rmcoatings.co.uk/index.php/about


Avoid like the clap mate.


----------



## evobaz

Scottiedog said:


> anyone used williams powder coating in Falkirk?


Yes, I used them to do this wheel for me and it turned out OK.I'm sure my bro used them for doing some engine bits on his Impreza.


----------



## DaveDempsey

Grizzle said:


> Avoid like the clap mate.


Cool, duly noted. :thumb:


----------



## martyp

DaveDempsey said:


> Anyone ever used RM coatings in Livingston?
> 
> http://www.rmcoatings.co.uk/index.php/about


Yep, I've used them.

Check out their work on the thread I posted here: clicky

:thumb:


----------



## DaveDempsey

martyp said:


> Yep, I've used them.
> 
> Check out their work on the thread I posted here: clicky
> 
> :thumb:


Jesus wept, that's beyond bad.


----------



## Mick

evobaz said:


>


thats ace! i want one :thumb:


----------



## evobaz

mick said:


> thats ace! i want one :thumb:


strangely enough, I've got 4 17" OZ Super Turismos that were powder coated by Premier Wheels in Milnathort that have all CRACKED. They've obviously been baked far too hot and are now no use for the car. I'm planning on using 1 or 2 for hose reels - may have a couple going spare

edited to add - Premier Wheels are no longer trading - I wonder why!


----------



## ScottHmk4

evobaz said:


> strangely enough, I've got 4 17" OZ Super Turismos that were powder coated by Premier Wheels in Milnathort that have all CRACKED. They've obviously been baked far too hot and are now no use for the car. I'm planning on using 1 or 2 for hose reels - may have a couple going spare
> 
> edited to add - Premier Wheels are no longer trading - I wonder why!


see that porsche rim, as much as im sure you love your hose reel, im after a front 7J width of one of those alloys, as i have a set of 3 sitting in the hut, would you be interested in selling if thts a 7j width?


----------



## martyp

DaveDempsey said:


> Jesus wept, that's beyond bad.


Maybe, or maybe the guy was having a few bad days? I can't blame him, he would have done the best he could its just I'm looking for perfection I suppose.

If I were you I'd take them to a body shop and getting them spray painted as per OEM standards as powdercoat is quite orange peely. I'm getting mine redone at a body shop for around £400ish which is actually less than the powdercoat job above.


----------



## evobaz

ScottHmk4 said:


> see that porsche rim, as much as im sure you love your hose reel, im after a front 7J width of one of those alloys, as i have a set of 3 sitting in the hut, would you be interested in selling if thts a 7j width?


I've actually moved house and its still stuck to the wall of my old garage.

Let me know what you'd be willing to pay and I can text the new owner and see if they'd be interested in selling it. He'd obviously need to check the width of it first.


----------



## ScottHmk4

evobaz said:


> I've actually moved house and its still stuck to the wall of my old garage.
> 
> Let me know what you'd be willing to pay and I can text the new owner and see if they'd be interested in selling it. He'd obviously need to check the width of it first.


or you could sneak in the dark of night and pinch it for me  ahah, nah mate i honestly would greatly appreciate that 100% if its a 7J with and not bluckled i will buy it, where is it you used to live? im in kilmarnock, just wondering if its far away. i will PM you my mobile number so you can text me and let me know, thanks a bunch!! i wont hold my breath but hopefully its 7J


----------



## Incredible Detail

mowflow said:


> I used Powdertec for a wheel exchange on my Type-R a few years back. The wheels were perfect and the finish lasted way better than the factory finish.
> 
> I'm planning on getting the wheels on my current car recoloured soon and was going to use Powdertec again. I went and spoke to them and they offer a 1 day service. It's ideal for me but I didn't think you could do wheels (well) that quickly.
> 
> Incredible Detail, what bodyshop is it that you mentioned? My front bumper is badly in need of paint.


Still wating to do a car they've fully restored so not commenting / recommending until I'm 100% happy and have inspected the work properly. Sorry.


----------



## T4_ANNI

I've used ESP and Chamelon with out issues, best result was from Touch ups in Polmadie where I got my BBS CH wheel fixed after I took a chunk out of it. Couldnt tell the difference.

Ive got a set of wheels needing done at mo, considering mobile wheel refurbishment to save time.


----------



## PhatPhil

Any pictures of the CHs James?


----------



## ScottHmk4

chameleon could possibly do another group buy, would anyone be interested?? 

1.?


----------



## koi

ScottHmk4 said:


> chameleon could possibly do another group buy, would anyone be interested??
> 
> 1.?


I was going to go to either Chameleon or Carrick so a group buy would be good.

What prices were the last group buy, got quoted £180 for a set of 16" by Chameleon.


----------



## ScottHmk4

koi said:


> I was going to go to either Chameleon or Carrick so a group buy would be good.
> 
> What prices were the last group buy, got quoted £180 for a set of 16" by Chameleon.


depends if i can get the numbers up, they will do a full repair refurb upto 18" a choice of colours, 1 day service for £160


----------



## koi

ScottHmk4 said:


> depends if i can get the numbers up, they will do a full repair refurb upto 18" a choice of colours, 1 day service for £160


You mind if I post this up on cliosport.net ? Maybe get a few from there


----------



## Pink_Floyd

ScottHmk4 said:


> depends if i can get the numbers up, they will do a full repair refurb upto 18" a choice of colours, 1 day service for £160


I'd be keen on a group buy :thumb:

I noticed you're from Kilmarnock, have you used KPC before?


----------



## ScottHmk4

koi said:


> You mind if I post this up on cliosport.net ? Maybe get a few from there


carry on, send me the link as if it goes ahead i will be main organiser. i have been in contact with them and been given the go-ahead but its up to me whether i decide its a go or not depending on numbers.


----------



## ScottHmk4

Pink_Floyd said:


> I'd be keen on a group buy :thumb:
> 
> I noticed you're from Kilmarnock, have you used KPC before?


KPS? drove past it 5 mins ago, nah havnt used them, i like chameleon so i stick to what i know. infact i phoned kps before i first used chameleon, and the guy who spoke to me was an ignorant f*** so they will never receive business from me.


----------



## Jason M5

I got mines done at RMS in prestwick they do powder coating i got all four done for £240 that was me taking my car to them and leaving it for 2 days they do the whole job, wheels off, tyres off,full refurb and ballanced and put back on.


----------



## JenJen

I might be interested in a group buy, but it all depends how the set im currently doing on my own turn out, if they turn out awesome for a couple of nights work and £40 I will be doing them myself (ps im a girl... if i can do it anyone can!)


----------



## chrissy14xsi

i got mine done at carrick engineering prestwick,i was sceptical at first on who i wanted to take mine to i spent about a week searching through forums to get advice. anyway i took mine in to him and got the 4 done for £170 and was really chuffed at the finish.they are slightly darker thats only because u cant get the pure silver finish from a powdercoat here is a couple of shots


----------



## ScottHmk4

Jason 330ci said:


> I got mines done at RMS in prestwick they do powder coating i got all four done for £240 that was me taking my car to them and leaving it for 2 days they do the whole job, wheels off, tyres off,full refurb and ballanced and put back on.


£240 thats steep!! well this offer is £160 for all 4 done in 1 day, drop off in morning and pick up at night, tyres fitted and balanced!! coice of colours and sparkles.....and damage repaired. big win!!

heres my old ibiza ones done and my recent vrs ones....>>


----------



## Ali

So how do we get involved in this group buy!? Koi posted in CS.

Aberdeen is approx £300-350 a refurb, and i have to get the sodding wheels off! Rip off!


----------



## Mick

Can anyone wishing to partake in the group buy Scott is runnin keep it within his group buy thread found below, thanks.

wheel refurb group buy


----------



## ScottHmk4

Mick said:


> Can anyone wishing to partake in the group buy Scott is runnin keep it within his group buy thread found below, thanks.
> 
> wheel refurb group buy


thanks mick, didnt even realise i was in the that thread as i just jump in from email notifications.....will move over to other thread. thanks again.


----------



## paulgjohnston

Pink_Floyd said:


> I'd be keen on a group buy :thumb:
> 
> I noticed you're from Kilmarnock, have you used KPC before?


Just had a wheel sorted by them. Very pleased with both the work done and the level of service, just glad I could use a local company.:thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst

Knickers - missed the group buy! 

Ach well, still going there anyway very soon for the Mini's impending rebirth


----------



## terrymcg

You were lucky to miss it mate! The standard of work i shocking! Took mine 3 times to get semi decent, then I just lost the will to **** about anymore with them.

There are a few others on here had issues as well. So good luck if you try them!


----------



## Bratwurst

Oof, that's not too good


----------



## billyp

terrymcg said:


> You were lucky to miss it mate! The standard of work i shocking! Took mine 3 times to get semi decent, then I just lost the will to **** about anymore with them.
> 
> There are a few others on here had issues as well. So good luck if you try them!


I have been phoning for quotes as i want my set done in the next few weeks and was going to use them since i'm in Renfrew, now i'm confused right throughout this thread each place gets good and bad reports, right now it's a throw of a coin between chameleon and powdertec but still open to suggestions though


----------



## Bratwurst

I'm still going to go for it I reckon as most reports have been very good with the occasional bad few. And to be fair to them they have sorted any problems.

Waiting on tyres, then I'll be on the phone and hopefully have them done over the weekend.

I know it's a day service but I'm in no hurry so might ask them to take a few days more so that it increases my chances of more time/care being spent on them.


----------



## billyp

wee_green_mini said:


> I'm still going to go for it I reckon as most reports have been very good with the occasional bad few. And to be fair to them they have sorted any problems.
> 
> Waiting on tyres, then I'll be on the phone and hopefully have them done over the weekend.
> 
> I know it's a day service but I'm in no hurry so might ask them to take a few days more so that it increases my chances of more time/care being spent on them.


The guy told me that although they are there on saturday mornings they only open for pick-ups etc so they only do the refurbing mon-fri,think that i would maybe end up with day service as i don't have spare wheels and don't fancy leaving the car on stands too long, i'm actually just off the phone to a mobile mob called omega so that appeals as they come out and my wheels are really ok but want them freshened up as i'm booked to get a front end spray done on the car so want wheels done too


----------



## Bratwurst

Nice tip-off man, ta :thumb:
I'll maybe call then and ask how much notice they need then coz the tyres might make it here for Thursday. If they do, I could possibly get them lifted that day then back for Monday. I'll see how it goes.
If I get mine done before you, I'll post up and let you know it all goes.


----------



## billyp

wee_green_mini said:


> Nice tip-off man, ta :thumb:
> I'll maybe call then and ask how much notice they need then coz the tyres might make it here for Thursday. Fithey do, I could possibly get them lifted that day then back for Monday. I'll see how it goes.
> If I get mine done before you, I'll post up and let you know it all goes.


Right cheers mate, hope they turn out fine.


----------



## jordan6n

i recently got my wheels refurbed and powdercoated by a company by i don't want to name them, i sat down and showed him all the faults and bits that needed alot of attention and let him know they were for show only then asked him if he is willing to do them without there being any hassle, went to collect them and the edge of the rim was still kerbed like how i left it so i told him i wanted it fixed to witch he agreed unhappily, went the 2nd time to collect and 2 wheels were good but the other 2 had all the damage on them they way i dropped them off but they had just powdercoated over it, pointed it out and he then said leave them here and they will get fixed then after getting home he let me know he wasn't doing them again and i was to just take them away so i was pretty angry

now the wheel are with mike the polisher and he went over everything with me and pointed out more imperfections that i never spotted so he' had them a couple days and they should be ready tomorrow, mike polished my last wheels an aswell and they were spot on so can't recommend him enough


----------



## Bratwurst

All arranged. Tyres due today, so I'm going to drop them off with the bare wheels on Saturday. I'll pick my colour then too and leave a £20 deposit. Leaving the wheels a week then collect the next Saturday.
And since I have tiny wee 12 inchers, I'm getting a sweet price 
The wheels are my spare set and getting summer tyres on them. I should probably take 'before' pictures too. They're not in the best of condition, it has to be said


----------



## Grizzle

wee_green_mini said:


> All arranged. Tyres due today, so I'm going to drop them off with the bare wheels on Saturday. I'll pick my colour then too and leave a £20 deposit. Leaving the wheels a week then collect the next Saturday.
> *And since I have tiny wee 12 inchers*, I'm getting a sweet price
> The wheels are my spare set and getting summer tyres on them. I should probably take 'before' pictures too. They're not in the best of condition, it has to be said


teeheehehehe...

Would be interesting to see the before and afters. :thumb:


----------



## billyp

wee_green_mini said:


> All arranged. Tyres due today, so I'm going to drop them off with the bare wheels on Saturday. I'll pick my colour then too and leave a £20 deposit. Leaving the wheels a week then collect the next Saturday.
> And since I have tiny wee 12 inchers, I'm getting a sweet price
> The wheels are my spare set and getting summer tyres on them. I should probably take 'before' pictures too. They're not in the best of condition, it has to be said


Just a thought but are they fitting your tyres after the refurb as at least that way your not going to get your hopefully perfect wheels damaged by another tyre fitter


----------



## Bratwurst

Yeah, they're doing the lot :thumb:


----------



## terrymcg

wee_green_mini said:


> Yeah, they're doing the lot :thumb:


So who have you got doing your wheels in the end?


----------



## Bratwurst

Chameleon at Braehead. They get dropped off tomorrow.


----------



## SR06

I used Ace Performance when 2 of my Alpina alloys were buckled last winter. £120 each rather than £650 per wheel to replace, cant complain. Looking at some of his work around the workshop he knows his stuff.

http://www.alloywheelrepairs.net/aw...bishment & alloy wheel repair - promotion.htm


----------



## ScottHmk4

£120 each to refurb a buckled wheel? damn thats expensive


----------



## terrymcg

Cant put a price on quality!!


----------



## SR06

ScottHmk4 said:


> £120 each to refurb a buckled wheel? damn thats expensive


Not really. Its only 2 nights at the Odeon for a family of 4! £120 to straighten a £600 Alpina rim is a bargain in my opinion. Thats more than my first car!


----------



## keithm

chamelon


----------



## Ian W

Need to get the wheels on my DC2 refurb'd in the coming months. Chameleon are by far the closest to me, but the reports of dodgy workmanship are putting me off a bit.

Has anyone used them very recently / can show an example of their work?


----------



## kev999

had mine done there,first time they had huge runs and started turning yellow?,had to take a day of work to get them done again, look better this time but in the corner of the spokes again they have a yellow tinge and iam sure they damaged bottom of wing/sill but cant prove a i didnt notice untill a week later when i was washing car but it was definately fine before it went in. but iam sure you will here a few good reports................


----------



## Fuzzy Logic

jordan6n said:


> now the wheel are with mike the polisher and he went over everything with me and pointed out more imperfections that i never spotted so he' had them a couple days and they should be ready tomorrow, mike polished my last wheels an aswell and they were spot on so can't recommend him enough


Looking to take my BMW MV3's to The Polisher as soon as I can, emailed him a while back, quoted me £350 for a one day service. A bit steep (hence I've been saving for a bit) but I'm happy to pay if I think the jobs going to be done properly, first attempt. 
Never seen any of his work first hand but heard good things. Anyone else used him?

www.the-polisher.com


----------



## Grizzle

not personally used them but my mate has with his BBS wheels, they are very picky like super anal in what they do and if they dont like the look of you or the wheels they wont be slow in mentioning it to you lol. 

His wheels were first class.


----------



## Grawschbags

Fuzzy Logic said:


> The Polisher
> 
> www.the-polisher.com


Do you know where abouts they are? The stuff on their site looks top notch.


----------



## jordan6n

if you deal with mike your wheels are in the best place possible, alot of his stuff is done by hand, and yeh he's not slow on giving his opinion but hes a good guy haha


----------



## Mick

Grawschbags said:


> Do you know where abouts they are? The stuff on their site looks top notch.


+1

work looks really good :thumb:


----------



## kev999

anybody know where the polisher is located???????????doesnt mention it on site???


----------



## jordan6n

polishers postcode is

g52 1bq

its a little industrial estate


----------



## jordan6n

well went and got one of my wheels from mike the polisher and it turned out amazing, fixed every blemish on the wheel, he even fixed bits on this inside of the wheel that you wont eve see

safe to say the rest of them are with him now


----------



## evobaz

jordan6n said:


> well went and got one of my wheels from mike the polisher and it turned out amazing, fixed every blemish on the wheel, he even fixed bits on this inside of the wheel that you wont eve see
> 
> safe to say the rest of them are with him now


whats he charge? Did he paint or powder coat them?


----------



## jordan6n

his prices are different with everything but reasonably priced

i asked him to tidy up the lip on my wheels with them being gouged, dented and bent and he gave me this back


----------



## robtech

The Polisher
Craigton Ind Est
121 Barfillan Drive
Cardonald
Glasgow 
G52-1BQ
Tele :- 07813083028
E-Mail :- [email protected]
Web-Site :- 
www.the-polisher.com

thats around 5 miles from glasgow airport and 5 mins from clyde tunnel southern general hospital.


----------



## Brian1612

Wheel Pro Scotland have always worked wonders for me.


----------



## chefy

We Restore Alloys in Kirkcaldy - brilliant job on my diamond cut, see "!wheel refurbishment" by albalife just above this one, I've posted a couple pics of mine.
I will do my own post soon.


----------

